# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Dziwne suche i czerwone plamy na skórze.

## natkowa

W maju na prawej ręce zauważyłam początkowo prawie niewidoczną plamkę. Z czasem się ona powiększała i raz była prawie niewidoczna a raz ognisto czerwona. W tym momencie zrobiły mi się takie plamy jeszcze na palcach i prawym udzie. Byłam u 2 dermatologów i oboje stwierdzili, że to CHYBA ma podłoże grzybiczne. Żadna z 3 maści nie pomogła. Miałam też przeciwgrzybiczne tabletki, ale też to nic nie dało. Lekarz rodzinny stwierdził, że może to być atopowe zapalenie skóry i dostałam skierowanie do  alergolog a. Obecnie jestem w trakcie testów alergicznych. Niestety te plamy stają się coraz bardziej suche i wyglądają bardzo brzydko. Dodam, że mam 18 lat a od około 2 lat mam straszne problemy z nieregularną miesiączką, wypadającymi włosami i złym samopoczuciem. Jestem wiecznie śpiąca i zmęczona, często boli mnie głowa. Nie wiem jednak czy ma to coś wspólnego z tymi plamami. Czy to wygląda na atopowe zapalenie skóry? Nie wiem już gdzie szukać pomocy. Wizyta u  alergolog a dopiero pod koniec sierpnia, a wcześniej mam studniówkę i wolałabym się tego pozbyć. Załączam zdjęcia. Na jednym z nich mam maść Protopic dlatego tak się błyszczy.[IMG]20131129_231803.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]20131129_231821.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]20131202_201834.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## m1athew

Mam to samo... Już 2 raz, rok temu to miałem, dostałem tabletki przeciwalergiczne po których byłem bardzo senny i do tego maść sterydową elocom... Lekarz też stwierdził że to może mieć podłoże alergiczne. Również stosowałem maści przeciwgrzybicze które nie pomagają, były tabletki przeciwgrzybicze na początku, nic nie pomogło, po jakimś czasie samo zniknęło ale zostały po tym ślady, na kostce została blizna... w sumie to na obu kostkach. Miesiąc temu wróciło, tym razem pojawiło się na wewnętrznej stronie dłoni i na lewym nadgarstku, poszedłem do rodzinnego (tylko takiego mam w pobliżu) i przepisał mi to samo, z tym że tym razem to nie działa... Nie swędzi to. Jak się nic nie robi to jest dość jasne, a jak jest sie po jakimś wysiłku to czerwone jak ogień, ale uczucia pieczenia/swędzenia/bólu, czegokolwiek brak, jest troche wypukłe i się rozrasta powoli, potrafi się nawet zlewać- miałem 2 plamki obok siebie i zlały się w jedną dużą. Daj znać co stwierdził  alergolog , też muszę się do niego wybrać. Jest to strasznie uciążliwe ponieważ zostają po tym ślady... mi zostały blizny MIMO ŻE TEGO NIE DOTYKAŁEM ANI NIE DRAPAŁEM więc...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam podobnie i rzeczywiście konsultacja specjalisty pomogła. Polecam Ci Medicover mają dobrą kadrę lekarzy.

----------


## ingas

najlepiej skontaktuj się z dermatologiem, może znajomi polecą lekarza z Twojej okolicy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poszukaj dobrego dermatologa, bo bez tego sobie z problemem nie poradzisz. Smaruj skórę kremem Dermaveel - stosuje się go przy AZS, łuszczycy i innych dermatozach skóry. Pij olej lniany nierafinowany każdego dnia, możesz dodawać go do jedzenia - on również pomaga.

----------


## ingas

możesz jeszcze spróbować wazeliną  posmarować te zmiany, ale dermatologa odwiedź koniecznie :Smile:

----------


## LukrowanaLala

Jeżeli to AZS to współczuję... Ale podpowiem, że trzeba zadbać o wzmocnienie odporności ja stosuję Acerolę i jogurt naturalny o najprostszym składzie najlepiej eco aby poprawić florę bakteryjną jelit. Do tego jeśli chodzi o pielęgnację zewnętrzną to stosuję na co dzień  emolienty Elodermu świetnie nawilżają i regenerują skórę. Dwa razy w tygodniu robię sobie kąpiele w krochmalu bądź siemieniu lnianym.

----------


## ingas

a było robione badanie mykologiczne tej zmiany?

----------


## an_koz

Koniecznie trzeba się wybrać z tym do jakiegoś dermatologa. Najlepiej jakiegoś z polecenia, bo na jakiś przypadkowych nie ma po co marnować czasu.

----------


## niezagubiona

Objawy wskazywałyby raczej na ŁZS, czyli łojotokowe zapalenie skóry, bo to przy nim jest problem z zaognionymi suchymi plamami i dzieje się to zwykle od potu, który wchodzi w kontakt z chorym miejscem. Chociaż brzmi groźniej niż atopowa odmiana choroby, jest bardzo podobne do AZS, dlatego też mylone z nim przez lekarzy dermatologów, a to wiąże się z przepisywaniem niewłaściwych leków. Znam to z doświadczenia, sama to przerobiłam z 3 dermatologami, zanim uzyskałam właściwą diagnozę. Polecałabym przejrzeć oferty dermokosmetyków w dobrych aptekach, poczytać, czy mają serie poświęcone ŁZS i wypróbować, czy coś to pomoże. Ja dzięki temu odkryłam w aptece internetowej Melissa (tam najczęściej robię zakupy) kosmetyk, który pomaga mi jak nic innego, z serii La Roche Posay - dokładniej to seria Kerium. A wypróbowałam już naprawdę sporo maści, tabletek i innych rzeczy, które przepisywali mi lekarze, nic tak nie pomogło. Zależy to oczywiście od skóry, ale na rynku teraz jest sporo produktów, które mają dobrą skuteczność w niwelowaniu objawów tych chorób.

----------

